# How to Enable-Direct Draw, Direct3D, Sound, Hardware Acceleration



## Bakumatsu (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm running Windows 2003 Server. I need to know how to enable sound. It's not picking up my sound card properly I don't think. And I need to enable Direct3D, Direct Draw and Hardware Acceleration. I think they've been turned off somehow. If anyone could help that'd be great. 

Thanks and Stuff


----------

